# Daiwa Tournament Surf Z 45C reel



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

is anyone using this reel for fishing purpose?  
www.japantackle.com/daiwa_long_cast_spinning_reels.htm


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "terpfan",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "terpfan",
I don't have any of these but I sure do wish that it could fit into my meager budget.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

hi longcaster. first,do you think buying one of these reel will improve distance. (i'm thinking about tournament surf QD45, since the z45c doesn't have drags) i already have daiwa emblem xt6000. secondly, i saw your profile that you are a fishbite dealer, does it really work?? if it does, i would like to order some. lastly, do you have a shop that i can check out??


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

also, how is daiwa emblem x series compare to the z series.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

terpfan, you are in good hands with longcaster. he can definitely steer you in the right direction on tackle. the QD45 caught my eye too. let me know what you think of it.
good luck in tonights' b-game.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi terfpan,

you might want to take a look at this reel as well. shimano aero technium xt 10000.

this one definately does cast further i outcast my uk 125g record by 57ft with one and i beat my longest cast with a conventional on the same day!

the cheapest price i have found so far is at http://www.bobcotackle.co.uk/ 

regards peter


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

peter, one of my favorite brits chimes in. and and always w/ valuable insight. good to hear from you mate.

terpfan, let me know if you are serious about the shimano. no need on both of us paying shipping cost.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

thanks ralph  
i hear through the grapevine those casts are still getting longer. great news, keep up the good work i want to see you hitting 600ft this year.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "terpfan",
Yes, I believe that properly designed equipment , spinner vs. spinner and conventional vs. conventional,will out distance cast other equipment under similar conditions every day of the year.

My choice of the Daiwa Emblem X 6000 T spinning reel as the number one spinning reel is based on performace to cost for the reels readily available in the United States. If price and availability were not an issue my choices would be (1)shimano aero technium xt 10000 (which Peter Thain proved will outcast them all), (2) maybe one of the reels that Mark Edwards uses, (3) Daiwa Millionmax (4) possibly the new Daiwa Surf Reels or the surf reels that I have seen the tournament casters of Japan use, (5) Daiwa Emblem X 6000 T.

Yes, I do sell fishbites. I have the original favor in stock, everything else will have to be ordered. I've used fishbites and caught fish. I have also used fishbites and I did not catch fish. I have used bait and caught fish and I have used bait and not caught fish. I have used lures and caught fish and I have used lures and not caught fish. Fishbites is just one more tool that I use to try to catch fish.

If you have any other questions just give me a call: 301-203-9539


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey lc. a whole paragraph to say yes and no. you sir, are getting to be an orator, or good talker. whatever comes first. see you soon and have a good day.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

thanks for the info, I still can not find the shimano reel in the web page. Ralph, i am interested in the shimano reel, but i want to see the picture of the reel first. Longcaster, i will call you soon. thanks for the reply


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hi terfpan,
go to the bottom of the page and click on the "coming soon", go down the bottom of that page, its the last reel!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Bill,
It looks like I will miss the NE Regionals April 25-26-27 in Crisfield MD. and the 
Nationals May 16-17-18 in Crisfield MD. I am presently in school 4 days a week, one of my classes is on Saturdays (4 and 1/2 hours long). Spring Break does not coincide with any of the tournaments and the Nationals will be over when this semester ends. I hope to see you at the Sportcast USA Open, July 11-12-13 in Crisfield MD. and in Delaware so we can do some fishing!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

OK LC. i'll let you off om this one but not the fishing. i gotta whip you somewhere down this line. soon as something breaks, i'll call. soon i hope as cabin fever is closing in.


----------

